# HELP!! Need an anti-virus



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

Hello... Can you suggest an effective anti virus.. thanks..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Microsoft Security Essentials is a decent and free AV and spyware scanner. It's what I use here.


----------



## Orun (Oct 30, 2009)

The TrendMicro online scan is fantastic if you suspect your antivirus has been compromised.

Otherwise there is no beating Windows Essentials, a lot of antivirus companies are complaining that Microsoft has an unfair advantage as they're integrating the functionality of the antivirus into Windows.


----------



## sheng (Sep 3, 2009)

here is a list of good anti virus that you can choose:

http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/

Nod is a good one for me:

http://www.nod32.co.nz/


----------

